# What is the one thing that increases collagen the most?



## Noodlewhore (Nov 25, 2019)

Is it the ablative laser? For sure it's not Retin A. I'm talking about BIG increases in a relatively small time


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 25, 2019)

it's hopeless, @x30001 is gone & now we know nothing


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 25, 2019)

x


aut0phobic said:


> it's hopeless, @x30001 is gone & now we know nothing


free him immediately kike mods


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2019)

Low stress.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 25, 2019)

Youth


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

fasting, excercise and gut microbiome maxxing. you can make your skin look entirely different within 1 month


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> fasting, excercise and gut microbiome maxxing. you can make your skin look entirely different within 1 month


how do you gut microbiome max without going vegan? just clean foods & no dairy?
also what kind of fasting? intermittent 16/8 or more extreme like weekly 24 hr?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 25, 2019)

Bonesmash your collagen its legit


----------



## National Rodgerism (Nov 25, 2019)

Genetics


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 25, 2019)

Dermaroll before you nut on your face for increased zinc absorption.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> how do you gut microbiome max without going vegan? just clean foods & no dairy?
> also what kind of fasting? intermittent 16/8 or more extreme like weekly 24 hr?


try 20 4 first

get tested for SIBO and get all around gastrointernology testing. get antibiotic cure if needed, then following get an outstanding probiotic of which survives stomach acid. eat low inflammatory food and excercise fasted (resistance, not endurance). eat low inflammatory diet (either plant based or moderate amount of meat, preferably fish) drink a lot of water and eat 20g type 1-3 collagen protein daily. eat in a mild kcal deficit, but not too much, about 80-90% of your TDEE. get air moisturiser for the night and air cleaner machone for your room, set room temperature to 21-22 degrees during night in complete darkness. first thing in morning you go excercise fasted (its hard, drink coffee or stims if needed)

do this for 1-2 month and ur skin will change a lot


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> try 20 4 first
> 
> get tested for SIBO and get all around gastrointernology testing. get antibiotic cure if needed, then following get an outstanding probiotic of which survives stomach acid. eat low inflammatory food and excercise fasted (resistance, not endurance). eat low inflammatory diet (either plant based or moderate amount of meat, preferably fish) drink a lot of water and eat 20g type 1-3 collagen protein daily. eat in a mild kcal deficit, but not too much, about 80-90% of your TDEE. get air moisturiser for the night and air cleaner machone for your room, set room temperature to 21-22 degrees during night in complete darkness. first thing in morning you go excercise fasted (its hard, drink coffee or stims if needed)
> 
> do this for 1-2 month and ur skin will change a lot


Adolf would be proud of your knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Nov 25, 2019)

Dermaroll with a sand blaster.



Nah but srs there is probably not one things it’s a combination of doing everything.

Red light, retin a, supplements, sun block


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> try 20 4 first
> 
> get tested for SIBO and get all around gastrointernology testing. get antibiotic cure if needed, then following get an outstanding probiotic of which survives stomach acid. eat low inflammatory food and excercise fasted (resistance, not endurance). eat low inflammatory diet (either plant based or moderate amount of meat, preferably fish) drink a lot of water and eat 20g type 1-3 collagen protein daily. eat in a mild kcal deficit, but not too much, about 80-90% of your TDEE. get air moisturiser for the night and air cleaner machone for your room, set room temperature to 21-22 degrees during night in complete darkness. first thing in morning you go excercise fasted (its hard, drink coffee or stims if needed)
> 
> do this for 1-2 month and ur skin will change a lot


Thanks, already doing 18/6 & fasted early morning workouts. Will implement the other things.


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> fasting, excercise and gut microbiome maxxing. you can make your skin look entirely different within 1 month


I've been doing all of this except from exercise without even the intention of "collagenmaxxing" bs and have been wondering why my skin has become so smooth lately. Now I know.


Bewusst said:


> I've been doing all of this except from exercise without even the intention of "collagenmaxxing" bs and have been wondering why my skin has become so smooth lately. Now I know.


Btw, do you know of anything to help with seborrhoeic dermatitis? It's like AIDS, once you got it, you can't get rid of it anymore.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Is it the ablative laser? For sure it's not Retin A. I'm talking about BIG increases in a relatively small time


infrared light is the most ppwerful way to increase collagen


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> try 20 4 first
> 
> get tested for SIBO and get all around gastrointernology testing. get antibiotic cure if needed, then following get an outstanding probiotic of which survives stomach acid. eat low inflammatory food and excercise fasted (resistance, not endurance). eat low inflammatory diet (either plant based or moderate amount of meat, preferably fish) drink a lot of water and eat 20g type 1-3 collagen protein daily. eat in a mild kcal deficit, but not too much, about 80-90% of your TDEE. get air moisturiser for the night and air cleaner machone for your room, set room temperature to 21-22 degrees during night in complete darkness. first thing in morning you go excercise fasted (its hard, drink coffee or stims if needed)
> 
> do this for 1-2 month and ur skin will change a lot


x3001 hijacked cocaincowboys computer


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> x3001 hijacked cocaincowboys computer


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> x3001 hijacked cocaincowboys computer


its my alt from vpn


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 25, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> infrared light is the most ppwerful way to increase collagen


More than Tretinoin?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> More than Tretinoin?


ye but those 6000 dollar red led light walls from joovv, not 26 dollar amazon lightbulb

https://joovv.com/products/joovv-elite


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 25, 2019)

I think a fully ablative laser that cost over 150,000$ is capable of increasesing collagen more....of course gotta pay at the dermatologist


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 25, 2019)

dotacel said:


> x
> 
> free him immediately kike mods


I can't fre


CopeAndRope said:


> More than Tretinoin?


read the threads in the Looksmax archive: there is a thread that compares all the methods to increase collagen: tretinoin doubles the collagen production, sunscreen increases it by 50% and infrared light increases collagen by 200%


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Lars (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye but those 6000 dollar red led light walls from joovv, not 26 dollar amazon lightbulb
> 
> https://joovv.com/products/joovv-elite


I have a redlight sauna at my gym so i should just go everyday there?


----------



## dough (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye but those 6000 dollar red led light walls from joovv, not 26 dollar amazon lightbulb
> 
> https://joovv.com/products/joovv-elite


WHATS the difference?

its red light therapy, same thing


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 25, 2019)

larsanova69 said:


> I have a redlight sauna at my gym so i should just go everyday there?


You lucky mf how much is the membership?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

dough said:


> WHATS the difference?
> 
> its red light therapy, same thing


power, coverage, accessibility, durability

also i believe your collagen production as a whole increases exponentially more if you cover more areas on your body that'd impact not just location specific areas. i mean this is jsut a theory, but it sorta makes sense

like if you just use it on your face vs. you use it on ENTIRE body, then the overall effects on your face would probably increase some % compared to JUST using on your face?


----------



## Lars (Nov 25, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You lucky mf how much is the membership?


37 euro a month also 100 meters from my house so worth it


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Nov 25, 2019)

larsanova69 said:


> 37 euro a month also 100 meters from my house so worth it


Wow nice bro use that shit and make a thread on the results


----------



## Lars (Nov 25, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Wow nice bro use that shit and make a thread on the results


Will do!


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Low stress.


eckhart tolle is 70 and he looks 20 years or so younger. @EckhartTollemaxx is this shit legit son?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> power, coverage, accessibility, durability
> 
> also i believe your collagen production as a whole increases exponentially more if you cover more areas on your body that'd impact not just location specific areas. i mean this is jsut a theory, but it sorta makes sense
> 
> like if you just use it on your face vs. you use it on ENTIRE body, then the overall effects on your face would probably increase some % compared to JUST using on your face?


I've heard similar arguments from people claiming that you should apply hair topicals across the entire scalp and not just miniaturizing areas


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> eckhart tolle is 70 and he looks 20 years or so younger. @EckhartTollemaxx is this shit legit son?


Low stress is everything for your skin hair and eye area. Low stress = everything.

Get enough quality sleep, eat healthy diet, stay in a lean healthy state, take l-theanine, ashwagandha and similar adaptogenic supplements. Don't get too much sun exposure (and use protective means), follow a routine daily and weekly to reduce stress. 

All easier said than done obviously but it's legit the most important stuff and it's the basis for all looksmaxing and self improvement


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I've heard similar arguments from people claiming that you should apply hair topicals across the entire scalp and not just miniaturizing areas


im not even sure about what i said, just talking out of my asss basically, but sort of makes sense logically in my head


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Low stress is everything for your skin hair and eye area. Low stress = everything.
> 
> Get enough quality sleep, eat healthy diet, stay in a lean healthy state, take l-theanine, ashwagandha and similar adaptogenic supplements. Don't get too much sun exposure (and use protective means), follow a routine daily and weekly to reduce stress.
> 
> All easier said than done obviously but it's legit the most important stuff and it's the basis for all looksmaxing and self improvement


I'm EckhartTollemaxxing, as nothing will disintegrate your cortisol more than when you have full control over your mind and it's thoughts. low cortisol is legit btw


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im not even sure about what i said, just talking out of my asss basically, but sort of makes sense logically in my head


The way that I think about is this - biochemical reactions create byproducts. These byproducts then bind to receptors in local tissue area etc. etc. So it makes sense for example in terms of hair loss that even if you have areas in your head that aren't miniaturizing, DHT is still being converted there from T, so you'd want for example a topical 5AR inhibitor to be applied everywhere as opposed to only the thinning areas in order to see even more success in said thinning areas. Same with a growth stimulant to widen blood vessels scalp-wide and not just in the front. 
An analogy that comes to mind is its sort of like running a security detail and choosing between having only a checkpoint at the entrance of the building vs having checkpoints placed a mile out on every approaching road as well. Strategy #2 will result in greater success.


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 25, 2019)

human growth hormone.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 25, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> eckhart tolle is 70 and he looks 20 years or so younger. @EckhartTollemaxx is this shit legit son?


Best collagenmax is constantly living in the moment


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 25, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye but those 6000 dollar red led light walls from joovv, not 26 dollar amazon lightbulb
> 
> https://joovv.com/products/joovv-elite


Shit, I'm tempted to buy the duo version. Are 6k worth it to collagenmax your entire body?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 25, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Shit, I'm tempted to buy the duo version. Are 6k worth it to collagenmax your entire body?


the duo is probably good enough


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 26, 2019)

Fillers? That on might be first place.
Dermarollers/needles/pen. Probably also in the top 5


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 26, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Youth


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 26, 2019)

Vitamin c and Red light bra. Your only hope.
Dermarolling too but pretty expensive but fast Aı guess


----------



## kalefartbomb (Nov 26, 2019)

Consider what ruins collagen, and do the opposite. Who age the worst? Steroid users, other recreational drug addicts, and vegans.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 26, 2019)

chicken/meat stock


----------

